# GPO put icon to all users on domain



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dear alI would like to ask you if someone can help me with a issue.
I have created a favourite to my IE and put the shortcut of that site as a icon on my desktop. Now what i want to do is that possible with active directory to make it that this icon will be shown to all users on my domain? And how can i do that please help me.

Thanks so much


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I guess you could run a login script to copy the shortcut to everyones desktop. Create a batch file to do this and also set something to check if the shortcut is already there before copying it to the desktop.


----------



## procoit (Sep 19, 2011)

Group Policy Preferences Client Side extensions can do this easily or as suggested above a login script would work perfectly well too.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That is if you are running Server 2008 of course.


----------



## procoit (Sep 19, 2011)

Client Side extensions are available from 2003/XP upwards providing you deploy the the correct updates from WSUS/Windows Update.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

*Note This installer does not provide any user interface for configuring Group Policy preferences*. This new functionality can only be configured under the new Preferences folder under User or Computer Configuration in the Group Policy Management Editor window of the GPMC on the following computers:
*Windows Server 2008-based computers
Windows Vista SP1-based computers that have Remote Server Administration Tools (RSAT) installed*


----------



## procoit (Sep 19, 2011)

Just Google it quickly, it is 100% possible. Infact I use it at some of my client sites.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why do none of the preference pieces show up in Server 2003 AD once I install that update? You need a management interface to manage those GPO settings.

I know you can add client side preferences to workstations running XP and servers running 2003. Educate me please


----------



## procoit (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe you can only manage the policy on vista/2008 or newer, but you can definitely apply it to xp/2003 machines. So the support is there providing you have the right platform to configure the policies, not perfect of course!


----------

